# What to write in a Thank You card for God Parents



## ILoveShoes

Hey,
My LO is being baptised tomorrow and we've got Thank You cards and presents for his God Parents.
Does anyone have any nice ideas of what I can write in the cards, rather than 'thanks for being my God parent'
Thanks!
xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Anyone?
xx


----------



## Kimmy25

How about

Thank you for your prayers and support on our child&#8217;s blessed day. Your loving spirit and guiding light will be a source of guidance and inspiration to (insert child&#8217;s name) for years to come. Our gratitude and love for you is ever growing. Thank you once again.

or..

Thank you for being such a special part of our most blessed day. As godparent, you provided an excellent example of Christian living for (insert child&#8217;s name) on this and every day of (his or her) life. Your support, prayers, and love bless our family daily. Thank you, again.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Kimmy25 said:


> How about
> 
> Thank you for your prayers and support on our childs blessed day. Your loving spirit and guiding light will be a source of guidance and inspiration to (insert childs name) for years to come. Our gratitude and love for you is ever growing. Thank you once again.
> 
> or..
> 
> Thank you for being such a special part of our most blessed day. As godparent, you provided an excellent example of Christian living for (insert childs name) on this and every day of (his or her) life. Your support, prayers, and love bless our family daily. Thank you, again.

They are both lovely; thank you so much! xx


----------



## New Mrs W

I wrote it as if Frankie had written it. I made sure the messages were personal to the godparent too, for example for Frankie's godfather who is a huge Spurs fan, I wrote, "Mummy says I will be a Bradford City fan, Daddy says I will be a Crystal Palace fan, but I know that if I want to watch some good football, you will take me to watch Tottenham with you."

I also put Frankie's handprint inside each of the cards as his own way of signing the card.

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow, I'll be looking forward to photos!! xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

New Mrs W said:


> I wrote it as if Frankie had written it. I made sure the messages were personal to the godparent too, for example for Frankie's godfather who is a huge Spurs fan, I wrote, "Mummy says I will be a Bradford City fan, Daddy says I will be a Crystal Palace fan, but I know that if I want to watch some good football, you will take me to watch Tottenham with you."
> 
> I also put Frankie's handprint inside each of the cards as his own way of signing the card.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow, I'll be looking forward to photos!! xx

I love that idea! Thank you! :)
xx


----------

